# Self Defence Techniques on a Punchbag?



## Corporal Hicks (Jul 18, 2005)

Through setting up a training program for myself during the week I came across the problem of not having a training partner therefore the use of a punchbag has become of a great reliance to me. 
Would using self defence techniques consist of elbow strikes, blocking and general punches and kicks,using combinations against the bag? and using it to technically fight against. Being more interested in RBSD than anything has anybody got any good workouts that they use against the bag or is it the simple case of applying already learned knowledge to the bag and making it as 'real' as possible?

Regards

To give an example this is what I meant, not put in blocking techniques though!: 


*Monday, Wednesday and Friday (Hands emphasis)*



Shadow kick-boxing, practicing footwork, nice and easy nothing specific, just moving the limbs nice and light, stepping JKD style  3 Minutes



Moving onto: Single techniques: 50 Reps each arm  Jab, Cross Hook- 5 Minutes



1-Minute Rest



Combination punching for self-defence: Two Minutes per drill, 3 drills maximum per workout



Single and Double Jabs and straight blasts

Right jab, left cross, right jab

Left Jab, right cross, left jab

Right jab to left cross to right hook

Left Jab to right cross to left hook

Right jab to right hook

Left Jab to left hook



First learning above then applying below 



Using footwork, moving around,



1 minute backing away or sidestepping (Defence)

1 minute following through (Attack, really going for it, laying into bag)

------------------------

This being simply an example, I have not included things like elbow strikes or stretching, would anybody regard this to be a sufficient workout?


----------



## MJS (Jul 18, 2005)

Looks like you're already off to a very good start!!  Bag work is very important and is something that should be incorporated into everyones workouts.  Its fine to throw strikes in the air, but you'll certianly get a different feel when you're hitting something as well as something that is moving, such as focus mits if you had someone to hold them.

Mike


----------



## KenpoTex (Jul 19, 2005)

Sounds good to me...

This is similar to some of the stuff I have my guys do in the SD class I teach.  We'll warm up with some boxing combos (jab,cross,hook,uppercut) and some shadow-boxing.  Then move on to bag work.  Sometimes I'll just have them hit the bag for a period of time using any strikes they want.  Other times I'll restrict them to certain techniques, for example: handswords and elbows for upper-body; and front-kicks and knee-strikes for lower body.  I also spend a lot of time on the BOB working gouges, slaps, and other techniques where it's nice to have a "body."  
Another drill I like is to have one partner hold two focus-mitts and move around, changing the position of the pads, the other partner just hits the targets with whichever weapon makes the most sense.


----------



## Adept (Jul 19, 2005)

The only things I would really add would be elbow and forearm strikes, and knees.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jul 19, 2005)

Sounds like a good start.  Do you have a speed bag?


----------



## Blindside (Jul 19, 2005)

You might want to add some other open-hand type strikes into your workout mix.  Palm-heels and "chop" type attacks.  (Saying this as someone who has broke his hand punching a guy on the head.)

Lamont


----------



## KenpoEMT (Jul 19, 2005)

I started working on a heavy bag last year.  The biggest benefits that I have received is an increase in precise application of power and the ability to maintain power at a greater speed.
Sometimes it takes working your technique at maximum speed and power against a bag to recognize a deficiency in the application of power for one or more strikes in your technique/combination.  Greater speed doesn't have to detract from power; it just takes knowledge of the correct way to move as well as precise application of movement in order to correct said deficiency.

I'm sure that you will find working with the bag to be beneficial.  I would suggest applying what you have already learned with maximum aggression (be careful not to injure yourself) in order to see what strikes may be lacking in either speed, precision, and/or power.

Good luck, and enjoy!


----------



## Corporal Hicks (Jul 20, 2005)

Cheers guys! Good replies!
No, I dont have a speed bag, would it be useful to purchase one for this specific type of training?
Do any of you guys pratice blocks when using the bag? As though it was an opponent, I found that when using the bag my guard would go down or I would get sloppy, I guess thats the trouble with it not hitting back, now I make a concious effort to keep my guard up!
Blocking anyone?

Regards


----------



## KenpoEMT (Jul 22, 2005)

Corporal Hicks said:
			
		

> Cheers guys! Good replies!
> ...would it be useful to purchase one for this specific type of training?...
> Do any of you guys pratice blocks when using the bag? As though it was an opponent...


I do train with blocks while using the bag. One way I train is to project the block with force; obviously this turns the block into a strike. I am of the school of thought that believes every action is offensive and defensive naturaly.  
Give a shot at projecting your 'defensive' movements.  Try hammering the bag with your inward block then try with a thrusting motion.  Every block truly is a strike.

good luck and have fun


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jul 22, 2005)

Corporal Hicks said:
			
		

> Cheers guys! Good replies!
> No, I dont have a speed bag, would it be useful to purchase one for this specific type of training?
> Do any of you guys pratice blocks when using the bag? As though it was an opponent, I found that when using the bag my guard would go down or I would get sloppy, I guess thats the trouble with it not hitting back, now I make a concious effort to keep my guard up!
> Blocking anyone?
> ...


 As a boxer, I find the speed bag extremly helpful in developing focus and fast hands.  I also mix in some elbow strikes in to my speedbag pattern...at a boxing gym, that usually gets you some wierd looks.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jul 23, 2005)

Like the other posters have mentioned, it looks like you're off to a great start! Can you lower the bag at all to work on low sidekicks? Most RBSD practioners swear by the low sidekick. I know that I practice it frequently. Also I found the stomp kick (front lunge kick but with the heal) ideal for stopping an incoming attacker. It doesn't requre the finess of a ball front kick, can be thrown quickly, powerfull and has nearly the force of a sidekick. Also, the MT thigh kick is a great technique to be proficient with. 

I echo what a previous poster said; work on palm strikes and shutos (knife edge strikes) as well. Remember the palm strike can be applied sideways, hook style also. Boxing is great training but open hand strikes are safer to pull off.

The footwork workout sounds great. Mobility is about the only way to survive a mass attack or a knife wielding assaillant. Do you have access to any WW2 combatives books? They may help you quite a bit. Remember there is a difference between "fighting" and taking out a threat. Best of luck, and I'm impressed that you're doing everything you can to continue your training even without access to class or partners.


----------



## Corporal Hicks (Jul 24, 2005)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> Like the other posters have mentioned, it looks like you're off to a great start! Can you lower the bag at all to work on low sidekicks? Most RBSD practioners swear by the low sidekick. I know that I practice it frequently. Also I found the stomp kick (front lunge kick but with the heal) ideal for stopping an incoming attacker. It doesn't requre the finess of a ball front kick, can be thrown quickly, powerfull and has nearly the force of a sidekick. Also, the MT thigh kick is a great technique to be proficient with.
> 
> I echo what a previous poster said; work on palm strikes and shutos (knife edge strikes) as well. Remember the palm strike can be applied sideways, hook style also. Boxing is great training but open hand strikes are safer to pull off.
> 
> The footwork workout sounds great. Mobility is about the only way to survive a mass attack or a knife wielding assaillant. Do you have access to any WW2 combatives books? They may help you quite a bit. Remember there is a difference between "fighting" and taking out a threat. Best of luck, and I'm impressed that you're doing everything you can to continue your training even without access to class or partners.


Thank you, well Im very grateful that I have access to people such as yourselves on this forum who can offer your advice, its been a great help! Thank you all!
Regards


----------

